# RecipeDB - Golden Ale



## emabal (9/6/10)

Golden Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Boil size 10 litres. Steeped grain was Bairds Pale Crystal Malt (UK). Used generic dried wheat extract not Coopers, as it was not on the list. 1 kg of LDME and 600g of wheat extract used in boil, the rest after the boil. Bitterness at around 30 IBUs. Very nice drop...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg TF Pale Crystal     2.5 kg Generic DME - Light    1 kg Coopers LME - Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      23 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    23 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    18 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 36.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.73%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## beerbog (9/6/10)

Steeped grain was Baird's Pale Malt. 

Is that a mash or steeping malt?


----------



## bconnery (9/6/10)

Gibbo1 said:


> Steeped grain was Baird's Pale Malt.
> 
> Is that a mash or steeping malt?



That's a mash malt.


----------



## emabal (10/6/10)

It was Bairds Pale Crystal Malt (UK). Is this a mash grain, I thought I could use it for steeping?


----------



## Raptor6L (21/6/10)

bconnery said:


> That's a mash malt.



Hi
So can that malt be used for steeping or is it a mash-only malt?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## benno1973 (21/6/10)

Pale Crystal is fine for steeping. 
Pale malt is different and needs to be mashed.


----------



## chestynuts (10/8/10)

I didn't have a whirfloc tablet and was wondering if I should use gelatine (going to transfer to a secondary) or should I not bother as it has a wheat malt in it and would be pointless to use gel. 

Just put this down to be ready for the AFL grandy


----------



## felten (10/8/10)

whirlfloc and gelatin do different things, gelatin (positive charge) will clump together with yeast (negative charge) and form large flocs which will settle out to the bottom, also works on chill haze the same way.

I don't use gelatin anymore because I was sick of getting fluffy bottoms, haven't noticed any down side yet but YMMV


----------



## manticle (10/8/10)

Whirlfloc is a kettle fining that will coagulate and drop out break material (generally proteins) produced during mash and boil
Gelatine is a post ferment fining used to drop out yeast and some various other debris (includes some proteins).

Two different substances, tused at different times for different purposes. Neither is particularly relevant to wheat - the cloudiness in a wheat beer (hefeweizen) is [should be] from yeast in suspension. You can have very clear bright beers with wheat in them and cloudy ones without.

^as suggested above


----------



## amiddler (11/8/10)

:icon_offtopic: Felten, could you please explain what the "Fluffy Bottom" is you are referring to?


Drew


----------



## felten (11/8/10)

Its where the yeast at the bottom of the bottle doesn't settle out completely and when you disturb the bottle you will see it rise up in little fluffy clouds of sediment. Might be related to yeast strain as well, but can be from gelatine. Its just a cosmetic flaw really.


----------



## chestynuts (11/8/10)

Cheers for the help guys. I keg so having a fluffy bottom is of no concern. I just don't want any yeast in the keg. 

Is there any link to info on Whirlfloc. Just interested in why you would use it.


----------



## felten (11/8/10)

ale-e-chest said:


> Cheers for the help guys. I keg so having a fluffy bottom is of no concern. I just don't want any yeast in the keg.
> 
> Is there any link to info on Whirlfloc. Just interested in why you would use it.


http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/b....4/barchet.html


----------



## chestynuts (27/8/10)

Bugger. I don't have high hopes for this brew, I think I stuffed it. It's in the secondary now in the fridge for CCing and tasted it. It tasted foul, I'm going with sour so it migh be an infection. I'll keep it for a while longer and see if there is any improvement just might be green but it is not good at the moment. If it is an infection then I'll now know what to expect for future reference.


----------



## ivodevo (12/3/11)

I brewed this one recently and it came out very nice! Only change was I used medium crystal malt as they didn't have light crystal malt at the store. Highly popular with the flatmates and took out second prize in the Heathcote beer bubbles and snag festival homebrew competition.

I plan on doing this one again, although next time will bump up the bitterness just a touch, add more aroma by another late hop addition or by dry hopping.

Thanks!


----------

